# Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???



## Norm (24. Mai 2005)

Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen??? 

Oder wie kann ich Hanfsamen zerkleinern. Möchte mir gerne einen Vorrat anlegen, da wären eingeweichte Hanfkörner wohl ungeeignet, die werden doch anfangen zu schimmeln, oder? ;+ 

Dank schon mal im Voraus.


Norm


----------



## vk58 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

Z.B. hier:

http://www.aroma-garten.de/online-shop-naturprodukte/katalog/Hanf-Produkte,Grundnahrungsmittel,Hanfmehl---500-gaus-Speisehanf_77_326_produktkatalog_detail.html

Wenn Du weitergooglest, wirst Du zugeschmissen mit Angeboten


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

Hallo,

Hanfmehl ist eine relativ übliche Zutat bei der Boilieherstellung. Spezialisierte Karpfenshops führen sowas also auch im Internet. Wenn Du dir aber einen Vorrat anlegen möchtest, kann ich Dir nur abraten, da Hanfmehl aufgrund der großen Oberfläche und des hohen Fettgehaltes fast schon beim Zuschauen ranzig wird.

Besser wäre es, wenn Du den ganzen Hanf einweichst und ihn kurz kochst, bis die weissen Keimlinge sichtbar werden. Dann abkühlen und abtropfen lassen und die Portionen in Gefriertüten abgefüllt einfrieren. 

Eine zweite Möglichkeit ist das Rösten des in einer Getreidemühle gemahlenen Hanfs. Einfach im Backofen oder in einer Pfanne selbst machbar. Durch das Rösten wird das Hanfmehl haltbarer und auch noch aromatischer.


----------



## Norm (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

Danke schöööön.


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

Ich würde Pilkman’s Rat beherzigen. Hanfmehl würde ich ebenfalls nur in kleineren Mengen kaufen. Besser ist es Körner zu verwenden die lassen sich erheblich länger trocken lagern. Bei der Weiterverarbeitung immer die Menge nehmen, die schnellstmöglich verbraucht wird.
Vom Rösten der ganzen Körner, geht zwar auch, ist aber abzuraten, da die Körner irgendwann platzen und durch den Backofen hopsen.

Hier noch ein gut sortierter Lieferant  für diverse Mehle etc.


----------



## köderfischer (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

In HOlland!! :q

Ich kaufe mein ganzes Futterzeug bzw. die Zutaten bei uns in den örtlichen Genossenschaften. Spott billig und immer frisch. Aber das gibts ja meist nur wenn du etwas "ländlicher" wohnst..

gruß


----------



## PierreNoel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

Also hier mal ein Tipp. Ich mache es so.
Ich kaufe bei der örtlichen Genossenschaft, bei einem Futtermittelhändler und letzendlich gibt es das auch bei "fressnapf".

Also: Du kauffst im verhältnis 3:1, dass heisst z.b. 3 KG Hanf und 1 KG Weizen.
Das ganze lässt du 1 Tag in genügend wasser stehen bis es aufgegangen ist.
Danach schüttest du das ganze in einen Riesentopf und kochst es auf kleiner Flamme
ca 3-4 Stunden, die Mischung ist fertig wenn die weizenkörner aufgehen und du bei den Hanfkörnern das weisse siehst. 
das ganze langsam abschütten, ( nicht den ganzen sud ) dann portionierst Du das ganze in die mengen die du täglich verwendest.
Ich mache es so, ich mache immer 1 KG Portionen die friere ich dann ein. Ganz einfach, da schimmelt nix und es ist immer frisch. Wenn ich mich dann entschliesse angeln zu gehen, hole ich so ne 1 KG Tüte aus dem Gefrierschrank, lasse sie langsam in der Micro auftauen. 
Dann Mische ich mir eben fertigfutter und die hanfweizenmischung fertig. Üblicherweise 1 kg hanfweizenmischung und 1 KG Fertigfutter.
Am Wasser miteinander vermengen, Wasser dazu und fertig. 
Ich benutze es zum Anfüttern beim Stippen.

Die 1(weizen) und 3(hanf) Mischung hat den Vorteil dass du beim Anfüttern die Fische 1. nicht satt machst, 2 durch den Hanf fette Rotaugen anlockst, aber 3 durch den Weizen auch Karpfen oder andere grössere Weissfische.

Ich bin Franzose und mit dieser Mischung machen wir das in Frongraisch schon seit 60 Jahren.

Grüsse Pierre


----------



## Norm (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo kann ich Hanfmehl kaufen???*

So wie unser PierreNoel, so will ich auch tun. #6 

Danke Pierre. #h


----------

